

(When) Will The MacBook Air Get a Touchscreen? - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46922/when-will-macbook-air-get-touchscreen

======
tobylane
When it can look good and easy to touch (which isn't in the normal laptop
way). Dell have some laptops with a double hinge, which I doubt is good enough
for Apple.

